# 2009 Diamond Black Ice vs 2009 Bowtech SWAT



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Trying to decide between the two. Like em both. Both new with warranty, price pretty much the same. Opinions?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

*Black Ice*
Brace Height	7 1/4"
Axle to Axle	31 3/4"
Draw Length	25" - 30"
Draw Weights	50, 60, 70
IBO Speed	310 - 318 fps
Kinetic Energy	78.6 ft-lbs
Adjustable Let-off	65% - 80%

*SWAT*
Brace Height	7 1/8"
IBO Speed	314 - 322 fps
Axle to Axle	34 1/32"
Kinetic Energy	80.60 fpe
Draw Length	26" - 31"
Adjustable Let-Off	65 - 80%
Draw Weight	50, 60, 70


For what it's worth, I prefer the SWAT. But its important to shoot them both and come to your own conclusion what feels better to you.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I love the black ice model. Shot them both, liked them both, but narrowed it down to the black ice... felt a bit smoother.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

shot both liked both. There pretty much equal right now. The good thing about the SWAT is all it takes is an allen wrench to adjust the draw.


----------

